# 2011 Focus Izalco Team 1.0



## segfault66 (Aug 9, 2007)

I purchased a 2011 Focus Izalco Team 1.0 frame used from eBay. I built it up with some new and used parts from my previous road bike. I thought I'd share the result.


























2011 Focus Izalco Team 1.0 frame, size Medium (54)
SRAM Red shifters, rear derailleur, brakes
SRAM Force front derailleur
Quarq CinQo S975 crank with Wheels Mfg GXP to BB30 adapter
SRAM Force PG 1070 11-23 cassette
KMC XL10 silver chain
3T Ergosum Pro bars (42cm), 3T Arx Team stem (110mm)
Yokozuna Reaction cables, Deda "carbon" black bar tape
3T Palladio Team seatpost (27x280mm), Prologo Scratch Pro Ti 1.4 saddle
Shimano Ultegra 6700-C pedals
Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR wheels, Continental 4000 tires

More pictures on flickr:

2011 Focus Izalco Team 1.0 - a set on Flickr


----------



## met (Jan 6, 2006)

Niceeee.....care to comment about the ride??


----------



## segfault66 (Aug 9, 2007)

In a word, smooth. The wishbone seat stays take out more of the road vibration compared to my previous '09 Giant TCR Advanced using the same wheels. Feels stiff and planted when applying power in the saddle. Haven't tried sprinting yet, maybe later this week.


----------



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

That is a good looking bike. I have never ridden/road a Focus.. Do you have any experiece with the Pro frame? any difference....

Your the first I have seen use the Palladio. Was it a pain to set up?


----------



## segfault66 (Aug 9, 2007)

For 2012, both the Izalco Team and Pro models use the same frame. I believe the difference is in the model of the 3T fork. I would've picked up the 2012 Pro 3.0 if I didn't find this frameset on eBay. 

The 3T Palladio was not difficult to set up. There are two sets of toothed cylinders nested inside the seatpost. The seat rails attach to supports on the inner cylinder. How you orient one cylinder vs the other determines the granularity of adjustment, which is as small as a half-degree.


----------



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

I think the post looks awesome. Im 220 and always worried about single bolt post. but that sure does not look like it will go anywhere. I was trying to decide between Ritchey bars and the 3T ergonova and had decided on the Ritchey. Had some car problems and could not get. Now thinking about the 3T to go with my CAAD10


----------



## segfault66 (Aug 9, 2007)

I really like the post. I've switched saddles already, from a Prologo Scratch Pro Ti 1.4 to a Prologo Nago Evo TS. The Scratch Pro will go back to one of my cross bikes. The 3T Palladio takes a little while longer to get the right angle, but once you do, you can be sure it won't slip. And it looks nice, too.


----------



## met (Jan 6, 2006)

How the shifting from the internal cabling??any comments??


----------



## segfault66 (Aug 9, 2007)

No issues on internal cable routing so far. Doesn't seem to add any noticeable drag. Installation was easy as the cable channel is molded into the sides of the top tube and down tube. The channel actually bulges out a bit.


----------



## modemthug (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice bike. But I like your soda / drink / juice fridge more!! Haha bad ass man  I heard from a few people that Focus bikes are crap. How does it truly ride? Would you buy a new one if you had funds to have another?


----------



## keeeeez (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## segfault66 (Aug 9, 2007)

Ha ha. The fridge has got a twin out of the picture to the left on the opposite side of the sink.

I like the ride of the frame. While still early in the season here in the midwest, I did a few moderate efforts during training rides over the weekend. It felt solid in and out of the saddle. Would do it over again.


----------

